# Race Valeting Vs Project Vitara



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

A good friend of mine has asked me to prep his Vitara ready for sale, it was very tired looking to say the least.

The car had been stood for 6 mths and was very mouldy, the usual wash methods and clay then into the unit for some inspection.

Engine bay before:














































After some megs super de-greaser and a rinse down, then dressed.



















The hood was removed for cleaning heres some befores and 50/50's























































Now for some paint defects, some major swirls, RIDS and very oxidised and flat.





































look how dull the reflection is from the window:










and some patch after maching with menz ip on a black LC polishing pad










lots better but still some major RIDS left but its only a tidy up and not a full correction.

Heres some 50/50's



















some afters:



















now all polished and lsp'd with fk1000, all the tyres and plastics dressed and finished pics:














































Thanks for looking

Interior detail tomorrow.

Paul​


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

paul,that looks mint mate! great work....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great as always Paul. FK1000p makes white look so glossy:argie:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks really well :thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice one Paul,

Don't think ive EVER seen a clean Vitara, let alone a mint one! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice :thumb:

what price has he got it up for?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> Nice :thumb:
> 
> what price has he got it up for?


Don't know yet mate, I will find out tomorrow when he comes to get some pics of it.

Paul


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

good work Paul :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

great work,!!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Different! Don't see many of them on here.. Nice tidy up Paul :thumb:

Kind of ashamed to admit, but, I used to have one very similar.. just with fatter tyres, a different engine andd more 'bling!'  lol... pics on their way


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Jim W said:


> Different! Don't see many of them on here.. Nice tidy up Paul :thumb:
> 
> Kind of ashamed to admit, but, I used to have one very similar.. just with fatter tyres, a different engine andd more 'bling!'  lol... pics on their way


Thanks Jim, I pressume it was the Fatboy (wideboy) version....

What did you find best for cleaning the roof Jim, I have scrubbed with some strong g101 and its ok but still not brill.

Paul


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Yep, Vitara JLX Fatboy.. (amazing fun lol!)





































RE the roof Paul, *eek* It was a few years back now.. I remember steam-cleaning it brought it up quite nicely - not sure if this is advisable or not though. Wouldn't want to shrink/stretch the material(?)

As I say, great fun.. (to be a kid in..) :wall:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Jim W said:


> Yep, Vitara JLX Fatboy.. (amazing fun lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bit of sideways action there Jim:thumb: I thought about steaming it but just going to give it another scrub tomorrow.

Paul


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Big improvement there,Well done Paul :thumb:.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Paul, 

apologies Im a little late finding this one. A great transformation, she really wasnt tired was she, she had given up and died Im afraid

Sorted and nice to have a look at the new studio:thumb: Cant see the bed or coffee tap ??

Catch you soon.

Mike :wave:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Paul, i aint seen one of these in years.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work there Paul :thumb:


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ahh, brings back the memories for me too. I used to have a white hardtop version with the fatboy kit on as well.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great turnaround mate, looks spot on. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> apologies Im a little late finding this one. A great transformation, she really wasnt tired was she, she had given up and died Im afraid
> 
> ...


Hi Mike

Sofa bed is on 1 side and the kettle and coffee is over by the loo, when you popping down for a coffee then mike?

Paul


----------

